# London July 2010



## Kitty_Cat (Jan 25, 2009)

I read some members discussing the possibility of a casual gathering in London as there seems to be a lot of us Londoners on here. I have no idea if it went ahead and if it was sucessful but I would love to have one. Anyone interested?


----------



## Nigwell (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi there Kitty,I am new to this site but have been suffering with IBS and BAD Hypoglyceamia for 18 months now. Although with much treatment/diet work/ supplements etc I have greatly improved; this Hypo is still driving me mad! I think it would be good to meet some people that understand. I live in the Greenwich area, but a meet up anywhere in London would be good. Hope ya having a good day


----------



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey, I live in Essex and London is easy for me to get to..I for one would love a meetup with people suffering with ibs, as Ive never met anyone esle who does have it, so this would be great


----------



## dance76 (Aug 10, 2010)

I live in Hertfordshire, it would be great if a group was formed, let me know


----------

